# Tyre pressures for an AS Executive



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Again

What tyre pressures do you put in your AS Executive?

I've put 60PSI all round, but the rears ones look a little flat?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mymojo

My Executive is a 2.5 diesel with Vredestien Comtracs all round and I use these pressures:

Front 59psi

Rear 65psi

I check the pressures with my own digital pressure gauge...not trusting forecourt ones.

mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Cheers Mike

I'll try that

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Same on our executive that we had as Mikes, those are pressure marked on drivers door pillar and it handles well on those
Our tyres are Continental Vanco 8s


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks dodger

Don't know what my tyres are


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi still on same subject but different vehicle i have a bessie 425 with 78 psi all round now can anyone tell me is that the (right or best)pressure to have them at by the way they are Michelin XC camping 215/70r 15.

Dave


----------



## davoscar (Feb 28, 2006)

Been through all this stuff... best advice still is to email Michelin with your front and rear axle weights (fully loaded) and they will reply in a few days with suggested pressures. Convention wisdom seems to be 'higher is safer' but 'lower is more comfortable' best to get their advice, there is a contact button on their web-site. David


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

claypigeon said:


> Hi still on same subject but different vehicle


I suggest that for such a combination of vehicle and tyre (quite common :roll: ) that you post your question in the Bessacar forum.....someone with the same vehicle may well have done as Davoscar has suggested and contacted Michelin for your specific vehicle and tyre combination. While there may be slightly differing loadings of individual vehicles it could give you some guidance without getting to a weighbridge.

Mike


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

whadya mean common!!!!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

claypigeon said:


> whadya mean common!!!!!!


you are "on the ball" tonight I am surprised you noticed that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If you get the van weighed, Michelin have a good customer service department give them a ring and they will advise on tyre pressure. I suppose other makers do as well its just Michelins are well known as helpfull


----------

